# patterns, patterns, and more patterns



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

http://www.straw.com/cpy/free_pattern_yarnssort.html#Puffin


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I clicked on this, and then changed my mind - it has taken me ALL morning to sort out all the printed patterns into folders, and I really don't want any more - so please don't tempt me lol!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks so much, am looking for scarfs or cowls that use only one skein of 220 cascade yarn.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Excellent! Thank you!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> thanks so much, am looking for scarfs or cowls that use only one skein of 220 cascade yarn.


I wasn't going to look now I have to take a peek. it's all your fault. :lol:


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Have saved it. There are some lovely patterns in the larger sizes.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the link :thumbup:


----------



## KarmaPup (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks so much...love this. It's one of the best compact resources yet!


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks, saw a couple of cute patterns. Bookmarked for my ever growing list!


----------



## Rockrose (Dec 7, 2011)

pjmcd said:


> http://www.straw.com/cpy/free_pattern_yarnssort.html#Puffin


Thanks!!!!! I found exactly the hat pattern I've been looking for. I've spent hours searching for it. I am so grateful to you!


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I wasn't going to look now I have to take a peek. it's all your fault. :lol:


sorry about that


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> thanks so much, am looking for scarfs or cowls that use only one skein of 220 cascade yarn.


I couldn't find the 220 cascade yarn, did find the pattern for the Sausalito yarn for a cowl that's been a wip for awhile.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! I love it.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I could be there for hours!! Thanks, I will be back here when I'm done!!


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

They have such wonderful patterns--wearable, too! Love the site!


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

mmorris said:


> They have such wonderful patterns--wearable, too! Love the site!


for very easy finding this location, I made a short cut and put it on my start up page, will take you there immediately.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

That link went into my bucket crochet list and sent onto my daughter who crochets.. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

no sleep tonight then ......... :roll:


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

marianna mel said:


> no sleep tonight then ......... :roll:


Happy looking, yawn,...yawn......zzzzzz....yawn.....zzzzzzzzz


----------



## lizziebelle68 (Jul 9, 2011)

Does anyone have a knitted or crochet pattern for ladies shorts. Thank You.


----------



## millini7 (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you for the link. I have downloaded the peplum vest pattern. Good of you to share


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

I am so sorry I clicked on that websight, heaven help me!!


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

pjmcd said:


> for very easy finding this location, I made a short cut and put it on my start up page, will take you there immediately.


what is a start up page?


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

hasamod41 said:


> what is a start up page?


Your start up page is when you first turn your computer on, where your icons are. If you want to add this to your start up pg, open site, right click on it, you will see a drop down column, in there you will see, add a shortcut, left click it, it will post it's icon to your computer, then you don't have to go to the trouble of having to find it again.


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

pjmcd said:


> Your start up page is when you first turn your computer on, where your icons are. If you want to add this to your start up pg, open site, right click on it, you will see a drop down column, in there you will see, add a shortcut, left click it, it will post it's icon to your computer, then you don't have to go to the trouble of having to find it again.


Thank you. Is it the same as putting the mouse on the url on top and dragging it into your desktop? as that is what I do. Also are you putting the icon on the desktop? sara


----------



## ola alaa (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

hasamod41 said:


> Thank you. Is it the same as putting the mouse on the url on top and dragging it into your desktop? as that is what I do. Also are you putting the icon on the desktop? sara


NO! since I have many of them. I made a folder on the desk top, Named it URL, and put them all in that folder. And a separate
URL for KP and called it KP URL. I don't do videos, Otherwise I probably would have made one for U-tube also. You could call it u-tube URL. Etc. Sara


----------



## shpak (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm looking for a pattern for a teen boys sweater. It's for a 26 year old but the men's small is still too big for him.


----------



## diobsession 2 (Jan 5, 2017)

thanks. I know I have been there before but its been a long time so I will take another look when I have a little more time


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh thank you


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh thank you


----------



## einmal_mariana (Apr 11, 2018)

???? amazing!! thank you so much


----------



## ElisabethR45 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

